# Encendido del auto por USB Sera posible?



## Fokerone (Oct 17, 2007)

Que tal primero que nada un saludo a todos los pertenecientes a esta comunidad en la cual soy nuevo , en realidad soy Diseñador multimedia pero la electrónica y la radiodifusión  es mi hobbie! sera que me lo pego mi padre que era ing. en electrónica , como sea siempre estoy haciendo volar por los aires algún circuito o pic . pic no tanto porque estan medios caros jeje.

Les traigo una inquietud una idea que a mas de a uno estoy seguro se le ocurrió y la verdad que busque y no encontré en su comunidad y mil disculpas si ya esta 

la cosa que el otro dia mirando mi auto me pregunte. y. si. le ponemos encendido por usb?

a ver si me explico me subo al auto en vez de poner la llave pone una llave usb ( un pen drive )

al colocarlo tener contacto y al accionar un botón dar  arranque.  

uno siempre al principio se va por la fácil. y ago que al poner el pen drive la masa del contacto pase por ahí y .  no.

La cosa seria como una herramienta mas de seguridad como los renaults que vienen con una tarjeta que esta a demas si se aleja se apaga el auto y si esta serca ni hace falta ponerla para prenderlo pero ese es otro tema. 

a lo que yo voy es que solo con  esta llave usb se pueda prender el auto que esta tenga dentro de si un archivo  encriptado con cierta  password se le podira llamar y que por el lado del auto 
lea esta password y si es correcta de acceso asi no  viene cualquiera con un usb y me lleva el auto

pense.  con un pic . una buena programación ? 

ES POSIBLE? O ESTOY SOÑANDO?

desde ya les agradezco mucho y un saludo enorme estoy a su disposición.

DAvid


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 18, 2007)

Estás soñando, de poderse hacer se puede pero es la peor de las maneras posibles, por complejo y complicado.
Hay mejores soluciones como utilizar un pic de los pequeños como pic12f675 o los ibuton de dallas.
Piensa que para controlar la pendrive necesitas un emulador de host como un vinculum y el pic.


----------



## thors (Oct 18, 2007)

mmm que pasa "tiopepe123"  estas muy negativo 

cuando lei el titulo pense que es posible utilizar usb y con cierta interface arrancar el auto 
ahora con pendrive  como para uso masivo  y solamente  para evitar el robo   esto ya esta en el mercado .muchos autos ya traen en su llave un chip que es un ibuton que realiza la autenticidad  y funcionan bien.
para que sea mas atractivo el uso de pendrive deberia relizar mas funciones 

saludos


----------



## rbarriae (Dic 4, 2007)

Yo creo que es perfectamente posible y relativamente facil hacer que encienda por un pendrive, la tecnologia ya existe y es relativamente barata. El problema, como yo lo veo, es que seria mucho mas riesgoso. imagina esto: si tus codigos de encendido del auto estan en un Pendrive ¿que impide que alguien te lo copie y suba esa información a Internet? a los pocos minutos medio mundo tendria una llave de tu auto.
Creo que mil veces mas seguro es que instales un teclado numerico en el panel y para encenderlo se deba ingresar el codigo directamente, eso es mas seguro.
O mejor aún, usa un lector de huellas digitales, no son tan caros, controlados por un microcontrolador que lea tu huella y entonces se encienda el automovil, más seguro aún y no necesitarias tener nada en tus bolsillos ni recordar nada.
bueno, solo son ideas.

Saludos.


----------



## Damalux (Feb 23, 2008)

La idea no es tan descabellada pero yo la modificaría a lo que dijo tiopepe. Es mejor usar un pic con la clave encriptada. 

Resulta fácil hacer la interfaz y igual te puede dar buenos resultados.

Sería para hacer una forma de comunicación serial o I2C entre 2 pics, uno que al conectar envie la señal y otro que la reciba y valide. 

No es tan complicado y te puede dar buenos resultados


Suerte


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 23, 2008)

Fokerone: Que ventaja tendria reemplazar la llave por algo del mismo tamaño e igual operatoria?


----------



## yeyo (Mar 10, 2008)

Alguien sabe de algun módulo de reconocimiento de huellas dactilares para usar con algun pic para control de accesos o cualquier otra utilidad?. Algun modulo que se consiga en argentina, es solo por curiosidad y ver si de eso resulta algun proyecto mas interesante.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## JV (Mar 10, 2008)

En Cika tienen, el código es BFS-2AS W/O. Un poco caro para sacarse la curiosidad, pero bueno...



Saludos..


----------



## totung (Mar 11, 2008)

los plotter epson de gran escala vienen con una llave USB  al igual que lo BMW


----------



## gerardo35 (Ago 15, 2009)

hola amigos de este foro...

la idea del pendrive no es mala, recuerden que el pendrive es un dispositivo de almacenamiento y mas nada, por lo general cuando tu activas un sistema por pendrive siempre esta conectado a un pc, necesitarias hacer un protocolo de software para  poder poder activar la particion del pendrive etc, etc, etc...

saludos desde venezuela


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 16, 2009)

"La cosa seria como una herramienta mas de seguridad como los renaults que vienen con una tarjeta que esta a demas si se aleja se apaga el auto y si esta serca ni hace falta ponerla para prenderlo pero ese es otro tema."
Eso se llama RFID, y es mucho mas comodo que otras alternativas.

"estas soñando, de poderse hacer se puede pero es la peor de las maneras posibles, por complejo y complicado."
No está soñando! leer archivos desde un pen con un micro no es dificil y mucho menos imposible...

"para controlar la pendrive necesitas un emulador de host como un vinculum y el pic"
QUE?

"imagina esto: si tus codigos de encendido del auto estan en un Pendrive ¿que impide que alguien te lo copie y suba esa información a Internet? a los pocos minutos medio mundo tendria una llave de tu auto. "
Tendrias que poner que es un chiste, por ahi alguien se lo cree...  y por más que te copien lo del pendrive que problema hay? si  nadie sabe para que sirve el archivo...

"Fokerone: Que ventaja tendria reemplazar la llave por algo del mismo tamaño e igual operatoria? "
Exactamente, yo me inclino mas por el lado del RFID... incluso para la apertura de puertas y el encendido.
Pondria un modulo receptor en la puerta, sacaria los bombines de la cerrradura y haria un alisado, despues se pinta y queda muy bonito.


----------

